# ?

## DyexrfKbpf9002

!

 :     .

             (  )   ,    .        .    : "  .      (   " "  4214999228),   , <5040;05.2020> ( - )".

   :
 76.2 ()  76. 1 ();
 76.1  86;
 76.11 ( )  76.2 ();
 86  76.2.

 ?

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

- :   76.11 ( )  76.2 (),   76.11 ( )  76.2 ()

----------


## .

> 86  76.2.


      86 ,   ?

----------


## Mr.Estet

,             .

-,   ,  ,      ,  . ,     . 1 . 582         :     . ,       ,     .
    , ,          ,   .    !  ,        (      ),  ,    ,           .

-,    .    ,  ,   ,       ,  . 8.2 . 217  .  .      ? , .     ?  ,     ,   ,     ,   ,    .
      ,       ,   ,         .
  ,         .

       :
-       ,
-     ,     ,     ,        ,    .

----------


## LuckyBuh

.

,           ,      ?    ,   ?

----------

